# Lost Husky, south London



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Posted on behalf of his distraught owner:

*My male siberian husky went missing on the evening of 25th august from streatham, london.please please please put the word about and keep an eye out for him, his family and humans are distraught,we really NEED him home.
'Kaos' male black and white,blue eyes MICROCHIPPED,white diamonte collar.will be very shy but will not bite!
any information gratefully recieved NO QUESTIONS ASKED!!!*

Please keep a lookout for Kaos. PM me here or he is on dog lost website.
Will post pics.


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Get your local paper to do a spread, even if you have to pay, also put as many posters as possible hundreds, through doors, and get onto DogLost site also nationalpetregister site and others good luck


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

Kaos is still missing after more than a week.










There is a Facebook page dedicated to getting him back safely - http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=277571705384
If you live in the London area, please do what you can to help Layla get her dog back.

Mick


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aww poor Kaos hes gorgeous i pray they get him back


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

bumping this up.....

still not found..... pls join the facebook group and spread the word round for him to come home soon


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

Kaos has been found!!!!

Just got this message from the owner on facebook...

L******** 26 September at 14:24 
my baby is home!!!!!!thankyou each and everyone of you for your help,support and kind words.we will never ever forget it!!!.xxx loud woo-woos from kaos!!...............hes grounded for life!!!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

thats fantastic news! thanks for letting us know


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

so so happy for you


----------

